
Ask HN: Best way to show local time - slow_donkey
HN and others don&#x27;t seem to require JS to show localized timestamps. Currently I&#x27;m using a library (Luxon) to convert iso8601 clientside from UTC. Is there a better way of approaching this?<p>Not sure IP is really a better solution but would love to get thoughts.
======
yorwba
Are you sure HN localizes timestamps?

~~~
slow_donkey
Good point, looks like relative time for recent dates. Could very well be
server time for old threads.

Might be viable and is arguably a more user friendly approach. Thanks!

